# Concurso banner 18-07-2010: etapa de PRE-SELECCIÓN



## Noqtámbulo (Jan 8, 2009)

Voto por el *8*.





PD: Gracias por la explicación, Santi.


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ Debo hacer el mismo chiste? pp diaja


----------



## Noqtámbulo (Jan 8, 2009)

Vos votaste por 3, y debés hcerlo por uno sólo te diré.

No, ya fue el chiste, diaja. :lol:


----------



## El_hereje (Apr 30, 2008)

Jajajaja

Seguí con los chistes y vas a quedar cómo el 8 :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Abrazos!!!!


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

*Acá resumo las votaciones en un posteo....*

Tranquilos chicos van con OB, :lol:
acá vemos como van las votaciones!!
Para ver quien será el nuevo banner que represente a Uruguay el 18 de Julio del 2010. 

P.D: eso si el dia de la fecha entren a votarlo con un 5 obvio! 




pablito28 said:


> Voto por el 8
> Saludos





ilignelli_1990 said:


> 28





SebaFun said:


> 4 u 8





yo uruguayo said:


> jeje 4 y 8





palmares said:


> voto por el 03 - 23 - 46





Tatito said:


> Metéle al *23* a la cabeza $10
> 
> .





El_hereje said:


> El 8





espectro said:


> 23 , 43, 46, me gusta el de punta del este.





Noqtámbulo said:


> Voto por el *8*.
> 
> 
> PD: Gracias por la explicación, Santi.


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Santi92 said:


> Esto se desprende de los requisitos que comenzó a exigir a partir del 31 de octubre pasado, una reacción a modo de frenar la oleada de _collages_ que invadió a _SkyscraperCity_ por esos días.​




Habian banderas que no eran colages, creo que la verdad no tiene justificativo, y el concurso este desde ya esta mal elavorado, porque decia "ALGO QUE NOS REPRESENTE" y no solo nos representan edificios, ni solo montevideo y punta, me parece que si estos son solo los banners vamos a ser un pais mas que pasara desapercibido. Re comunacho, aunque los banners son increibles, ultimamente no se muestran mas que esas cosas en todas las ciudades, y no nos destaca ni nos identifica a todos.​


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

Voto por el 04, 11 y el 23.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

*Lista parcial de votación
*​
Los votos en rojo están observados y deberán ser rectificados antes de la fecha de cierre de la votación para no ser anulados.

*Leyenda:*
*UI*: Usuario Inhabilitado
*BP*: Banner Propio
*VM*: Voto múltiple

______________________________________________
*USUARIO____________ BANNER________ OBSERVACION
pablito28* ___________ 8______________ OK______ 
*ilignelli_1990*_______ 28 _____________OK______
*SebaFun*______________ 4 u 8 __________VM______
*yo uruguayo* __________4 y 8 __________VM______
*palmares*______________03 - 23 - 46____VM______
*Tatito*________________23______________OK______
*El_hereje*_____________8_______________OK______
*espectro______________*23 , 43, 46_____VM______
*Noqtámbulo*____________8_______________OK______
*mbuildings*____________04, 11 y el 23__VM______


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Pues si no hay mas remedio mi voto es para el numero ochokay: que me encanta, el que no hay mas remedio lo digo por las opciones y que no nos identifica a la constitucion.


----------



## yo uruguayo (Oct 31, 2008)

Esta bien, me quedo con el 8.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

______________________________________________
*USUARIO____________ BANNER________ OBSERVACION
pablito28* ___________ 8______________ OK______ 
*ilignelli_1990*_______ 28 _____________OK______
*SebaFun*______________ 8 ______________OK______
*yo uruguayo* __________8 ______________OK______ 
*palmares*______________03 - 23 - 46____VM______
*Tatito*________________23______________OK______
*El_hereje*_____________8_______________OK______
*espectro______________*23 , 43, 46_____VM______
*Noqtámbulo*____________8_______________OK______
*mbuildings*____________04, 11 y el 23__VM______


----------



## nico...u13 (May 15, 2009)

voto por el 4


----------



## palmares (Dec 17, 2007)

23


----------



## SebaFun (Jul 11, 2008)

Con ese conteo ya el ocho tiene mayoría, aunque de los que hemos votado, y somos muchos mas foristas.Veremos cuales le compiten el puesto.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

______________________________________________
*USUARIO____________ BANNER________ OBSERVACION
pablito28* ___________ 8______________ OK______ 
*ilignelli_1990*_______ 28 _____________OK______
*SebaFun*______________ 8 ______________OK______
*yo uruguayo* __________8 ______________OK______ 
*palmares*______________23______________OK______
*Tatito*________________23______________OK______
*El_hereje*_____________8_______________OK______
*espectro______________*23 , 43, 46_____VM______
*Noqtámbulo*____________8_______________OK______
*mbuildings*____________04, 11 y el 23__VM______


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

23


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

Mi voto va para el 11.

Me encanta el 23 también pero el 11 tiene la ventaja de ser una vista nocturna. Me sentiría muy conforme así gane el 11, el 4 o el 23, pero como tengo que tirarme por uno, elijo el 11.


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

A mí me gusta el número 4.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

________________________________________________
 *USUARIO___________*|*_ BANNER__*|*______ OBSERVACION
------------------*|*----------*|*------------------
 pablito28* ________|___ 08____|_________ OK______ 
*ilignelli_1990*____|___ 28 ___|__________OK______
 *SebaFun*___________|___ 08____|__________OK______
*yo uruguayo* ______|____08____|__________OK______ 
*palmares*__________|____23____|__________OK______
 *Tatito*____________|____23____|__________OK______
*El_hereje*_________|____08____|__________OK______
*espectro__________*|*____*23____|__________OK______
 *Noqtámbulo*________|____08____|__________OK______
 *mbuildings*________|____11____|__________OK______
*Ger_man*___________|____04____|__________OK______


----------



## Dragonuruguayo (Jul 18, 2009)

Voto por el numero 8


----------

